# 15 Year Old Golden Mix in Shelter--Sanford NC



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I just saw her and was going to post too. I hope someone can get this sweet girl 15 years old!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wagner's mom, I'm going to PM you info on a Rescue in SC that takes in Srs.

It's probably a long shot, but worth a try in case a Rescue or a person doesn't step up in NC to save this sweet girl.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you Carolina Mom! I just emailed them to see if they can help!! Praying they can...bless her heart.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oh My!*

Poor little senior girl-praying she gets saved!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My heart breaks at this old dogs being left like this. I know that sometimes it is becaue they beonged to elderlywho passed or went into a home and that is so sad. But it seems eveern sadder to me that someone would just dump her. 

Also at her age, I don't see the necessiity of spayinjg her. That would jut be another thing to puther life at risk.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Poor little angel.  I hope she gets out of there.

Look at her nails. Doesn't seem like she's been taken care of for awhile. :no:


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

The SC rescue is full--and not taking in dogs at this time.  I wish I could take her....she is breaking my heart.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I just called the shelter on this girl. Spoke to a very nice, compassionate lady. This girl is scheduled to be PTS today. She said it's really in her best interest as her health is not good, at all. She can barely walk, her hips are so bad. She had surgery two years ago and is just really suffering at this point. 

It just really makes me mad and so sad that the owner wouldn't take her to the vet and hold her during her last moments. I know it's hard, but it's the last gift we can give our babies. 

Please say a prayer for this sweet girl.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Heartbreaking-you never know what the circumstances are for people when they turn in their animal to a shelter. I am guessing this owner did not know where to turn for help.

So sad this precious girl's last several days were spent in a shelter.

Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

this makes me so sad ...Wagners Mom thank you so much for trying to save this sweet girl


----------

